# superworms getting used to handling?



## Overland (Feb 2, 2020)

Ive got a box of superworms I brought on a whim for birds, visiting wild lizards etc its been wonderfully educational to this late 30s bloke who usually wouldnt give bugs a second thought..

how to raise a colony, superworm recipes for human consumption (havent tried yet)

at random I put 2 superworms, some oats and a bit of carrot in a tiny square box and put vents in it, its become my office pet, time waster when waiting for public transport, an object of horror for some I show it too, curiosity and glee for others, I carry it around in my pocket

no logical reason but it sure is nice to have my own little world on hand to watch them go about thier day

I handle them quite alot, one more than the other

at first it gave the usual paniced superworm dance, reversing as though thier rear end was thier head, thrashing around etc. all typical superworm things

always eager to go back in thier box and dig under the oats

today though I noticed something, the one I handle the most seems to have lost its fear, isnt all that fussed to get back in the box

its not sick, weak nor is it pupating. honestly it seems to know its safe in my hand. reminding me of a wild bird of lizard that ive befriended

I realise superworms are simple creatures, has anyone experienced this?

I had a good look on youtube, there are instances of tame or atleast calm insects. right now im quite happy with my pocket pets 

the other worm I dont handle persists with its thrashing and backwards retreat too

I put 2 in the box so they wouldnt pupate

id be interested to hear any likewise stories
[doublepost=1580565262,1580545500][/doublepost]a little update -
this superworm has no fear to crawl over and up my hand from its usual home, im having to manually flick it off when I want it to drop into its home

its body curled around my finger happens alot

itll also pause when I gently rub my finger over or beside it, looking around when i stop after a few seconds

not sure if its a fear reaction though, the other worms dont do it so im confused


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 13, 2020)

I've observed this behavior with superworm lavae too. I've been known to keep a stash of superworms from the same batch for 3 or 4 months , as I only use them as treats for my bluetongues and bearded dragons ( a few per lizard per week ).

I suspect they become accustomed to your smell and don't mind the warmth of the hands and fingers.


----------



## Ryan-James (Jun 29, 2020)

You keep them in your pocket?


----------

